# reliance broadband connection Problem



## njm (Apr 27, 2007)

hello guys how ru

i have linux fedora install on my pc.right now i am using iqara internet connection ans also share ths connection to on 5 more pc.so now a day i want change my broadband connection and upgrade more high speed connection from reliance.reliance have good plan for unlimited but problem is when will go to connect internet i want login with browser authontication its k bt after 6 hour my connection is stop and do for relogin on reliance intrenet connection so.problem is every after 6 hour i want login for net.this authontication is browser based authotication.so someone told me that this problem is can be solve but u want make login script for that auhtontication so i dnt have any idea for login script so can you plz help me for this problem

if u have any login script for solve this problem plz send me that script on this mail address

nmahedi@rediffmail.com
nmahedi@hotmail.com


plz help me i need this script

regards,
mahedi


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 27, 2007)

I think you like spam. use [at] for @ in ur email. else bots will spam u.


----------



## njm (Apr 28, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> I think you like spam. use [at] for @ in ur email. else bots will spam u.






heya dear ur ryt that i m use fedora for mail server n also for sharing internet 

but dear i reqire srcipt for automatic login when my net is logout plz help me yaar


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 28, 2007)

njm said:
			
		

> heya dear ur ryt that i m use fedora for mail server n also for sharing internet
> 
> but dear i reqire srcipt for automatic login when my net is logout plz help me yaar


Sorry buddy. I m a linux clone but not a script programmer.


----------



## njm (May 1, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Sorry buddy. I m a linux clone but not a script programmer.




thnx for reply i knw that ur linux fedora...clone but can u help me for that script plz suggest me for the ne link n how can i get that script plz


----------



## nileshgr (May 1, 2007)

njm said:
			
		

> thnx for reply i knw that ur linux fedora...clone but can u help me for that script plz suggest me for the ne link n how can i get that script plz


I don't know the ABCD of linux programming how will i help u.


----------

